# reel ?



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

i have a 525mag and thought it's rate of line retieval was fast....about 36".
just seen on the penn site that it is only 28"!
the daiwa slosh 20 retrieves 36"
the shimano torium 14 retrieves 46"
they are all 6.1 gear ratio and all about the same dimensions.
why the huge difference?


----------



## Big Dave (Jan 22, 2001)

Although gear ratios are constant, rate of line retrieve changes with every crank of the handle. Its all dependant on the circumfrence of the spool. As far as the reels mentioned the overall circumfrence of the Penn 525 is much smaller than the diawa or the shimano. A difference of 1.3 inches is 8 inches of line per turn of the handle at maximum spool capacity.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

thanks for that info.
i didn't realize the penn was so much smaller than the other two.
i was going by listed line capacity.
i guess i'll start looking for a slosh or torium cause i really want that speed.


----------



## jcallaham (Jan 1, 2009)

How does the length of the handle of the handle work into the equation.


----------



## blakdog_tackle (Jan 31, 2010)

jcallaham said:


> How does the length of the handle of the handle work into the equation.



It doesn't - one turn of the handle is still one turn of the handle, regardless of the handles length - it won't increase the size of the spool or the ratio of the gears. The longer the handle the further your hand has to travel to carry out a turn of the reel, so you could argue you are slowing things down, retreive wise I suppose, but in practise it really doesn't work like that, you just wind faster 

The right size handle will make it all feel easier thats all, but too short or too long a handle will make life difficult.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I would think that a longer handle would give you more leverage to turn the spool. Of course, there is a point of diminishing returns where the length starts to become cumbersome. Same thing with a shorter handle, you may be able to physically turn it quicker, but there is less power. just my .02

Robert


----------



## blakdog_tackle (Jan 31, 2010)

thekingfeeder said:


> I would think that a longer handle would give you more leverage
> Robert


definately! There is a downside though and that is the temptation to winch rather than retrieve. I wonder how many gear sets ABU have sold on the fad for power handles (in the UK at least) on 6500 and 5500s - they just weren't designed as winches.

Mind you, no problem if people are aware and are happy to accept lower component life ... and of course, not an issue on most of the Penns, Shimmys and larger Daiwas as they have gears like an Elephant's ankles.


----------

